# Bunny 'honks' when eating?



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 16, 2012)

I always thought bunnies honked when they were getting horny! But Bella (spayed) honks when she eats her food? What does this mean?


----------



## Tam O Ham (Nov 16, 2012)

Georgie makes these little 'honk' noises just before she takes off with a bound sometimes. At first I thought it was the sound of her farting and used to joke that my bunny was gas propelled.

Knowing better now, I think it's just a noise of pure joy.

...or rabbits like to make their own sound effects. One or the other.


----------



## hamsterfeet (Nov 16, 2012)

Ringo makes the "honk" sounds when he either gets pellets or hay that he really loves (3rd cut timothy). So his noises are out of pure happiness.
He sounds so cute, like a little piggy.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 16, 2012)

Awh! That's so cute! Glad she's doing it out of pure happiness! It's funny because when she sees the food coming she'll honk and honk and sometimes she doesn't even eat it she just sits their honking at the food then binkies! ahaha.. It's so funny to watch her!


----------

